# White shepherd, need help!



## michaelregan427 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello I am a new member of the forum, I'm glad I found this place! 

So I've had two golden retriever females, one golden lived till 15 and 2 yrs ago got another golden retriever puppy. Same breeder in NY state. I've spent time with 5 dogs from this breeder all of them have a great temperament.

Few months back spent time with a friend of mine who has had 3 Great Pyrenees' and helped me make the decision to go ahead with another pup. I have been looking at white shepherds for the past three months, of course the internet brought me to a LOT of different sites with people selling these dogs, I also found a lot of bad reviews of the breeders I found. Hip problems at extremely young ages, over breeding of young dogs, the list goes on.

Can someone help point me in the right direction for where to find a white shepherd male puppy? I live in NY in the suburbs of Long Island so picking up a puppy within 350 miles is do able otherwise I know they ship them but of course would prefer to pickup.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## michaelregan427 (Feb 11, 2016)

Reeves Royal Acres
Braehead Whites Shepherds
Surefire Shepherds

Ve-Lin's
Hoofprint
Victorious White Shepherds
Foxhunt

Looks like someone else had the same question back in September, are there any others I should consider?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a pup from Braehead White Shepherds (western MA). I am happy with him.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

He is far left in the group pic.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## michaelregan427 (Feb 11, 2016)

Braehead white shepherds, ok I will look into this one you have a beautiful dog/dogs , definitely will look into this breeder as well.


----------



## alanroytbak (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow I am in the similar situation and also from NY. 

Michael have you found a breeder yet?


----------

